# Absolute subscribers



## Justgrooven (Jan 23, 2010)

I want to make some changes to my subscription but I’m concerned about losing the absolute package that is grandfathered. I have 2 receivers, VIP622 and VIP211 and I want to return the VIP211. I also want to drop HBO and MAX as the one cent deal is over soon and I find little value in HBO these days. If I do this will Dish force me off of absolute to another package?

This is my first thread and I hope it is in the right place.
Thank you….


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

You should not lose the Absolute HD package due to these changes.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

In the past I have swapped/returned a receiver and added/dropped premium channels without it affecting the AbsoluteHD package.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

I love absolute! I find it annoying that we have to be so vigilant about somehow unknowingly losing it!


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I loved it too... I would have no problem with the selection of channels you get if I would have been able to get my RSN. I dropped it a while ago, been regretting it every since.


----------



## Justgrooven (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you for the information. I'll call them near the end of my billing cycle to request the changes. I'll post the results here.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

Be very careful, I have the absolute and a long time ago I had to make some changes to my sports channels and they removed my absolute by mistake and put me into something much more expensive. It took forever and some rather loud talking on my part to get it back. Pretty much had to yell almost.


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

I exchanged a 622 for a 222 and was able to keep my Absolute.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

did absolute go up with the feb price increase? just checked mine but I have not been billed yet


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't gotten my new bill yet... but I gather the programming packages weren't supposed to go up... they just changed rates on equipment instead.


----------

